# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  New Covid variant could kill up to one in three people, government advisors warn

## Neo

> It is a "realistic possibility" that a new Covid variant could emerge which could kill more than a third of the people it infects. Documents published by the Scientific Advisory Group for Emergencies (SAGE) today have said that future strains of the novel coronavirus could be as deadly as MERS. In such a scenario, the virus could kill 35% of those it infects.
> 
> The panel, which advises the government on its pandemic response, warned that such mutations are most likely to occur when the virus is widely spread - as it is currently in the UK.   They also noted that the virus may mutate in such a way that allows it to evade current vaccines, although this is unlikely.
> 
> The emergence of such strains could lead to a return to tighter restrictions and lockdowns, while delivering another huge economic blow to the country.
> 
> mirror.co.uk

----------

BooBoo (08-01-2021),Lone Gunman (08-01-2021),Physics Hunter (08-02-2021),Quark (08-01-2021),Rutabaga (08-01-2021),Swedgin (08-03-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

a meteor the size of texas may wipe out all life on earth, scientists warn...

----------

Authentic (08-01-2021),Big Dummy (08-01-2021),BooBoo (08-01-2021),Dubler9 (08-02-2021),Foghorn (08-01-2021),Kodiak (08-01-2021),Lone Gunman (08-01-2021),memesofine (08-02-2021),MrMike (08-02-2021),Northern Rivers (08-01-2021),Old Tex (08-01-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-01-2021),Quark (08-01-2021),Thom Paine (08-01-2021)

----------


## Authentic

Brentford might win the League, Sky Sports reports!

----------

Foghorn (08-01-2021),Lone Gunman (08-01-2021),MrMike (08-02-2021),Rutabaga (08-01-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

the things that might happen are as endless as the things that might not...

----------

Authentic (08-01-2021),BooBoo (08-01-2021),Foghorn (08-01-2021),Lone Gunman (08-01-2021),memesofine (08-02-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-01-2021)

----------


## Quark

The government has cried wolf so many times and been wrong I believe nothing the government says or it's propaganda spreaders disguised as scientists.

----------

Authentic (08-01-2021),Big Dummy (08-01-2021),BooBoo (08-01-2021),Foghorn (08-01-2021),Lone Gunman (08-01-2021),memesofine (08-02-2021),nonsqtr (08-02-2021),Northern Rivers (08-01-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-01-2021),Rebel Yell (08-01-2021),Rutabaga (08-01-2021),Sunsettommy (08-03-2021),tlmjl (08-01-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

> The government has cried wolf so many times and been wrong I believe nothing the government says or it's propaganda spreaders disguised as scientists.


Maybe that's the plan.


 :Help:

----------

BooBoo (08-01-2021),Northern Rivers (08-01-2021),Quark (08-01-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Keep it over there Please...!!?

----------


## Kodiak

> a meteor the size of texas may wipe out all life on earth, scientists warn...


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 


But as far as the OP, it's just more fear porn

----------

Authentic (08-01-2021),Esdraelon (08-01-2021),Lone Gunman (08-01-2021),nonsqtr (08-02-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-01-2021),Quark (08-01-2021),Rutabaga (08-01-2021),Thom Paine (08-01-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> It is a "realistic possibility" that a new Covid variant could emerge which could kill more than a third of the people it infects.
>  Documents published by the Scientific Advisory Group for Emergencies (SAGE) today have said that future strains of the novel coronavirus could be as deadly as MERS. 
> In such a scenario, the virus could kill 35% of those it infects.
> The panel, which advises the government on its pandemic response, warned that such mutations are most likely to occur when the virus is widely spread - as it is currently in the UK.
> They also noted that the virus may mutate in such a way that allows it to evade current vaccines, although this is unlikely.
> The emergence of such strains could lead to a return to tighter restrictions and lockdowns, while delivering another huge economic blow to the country.
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-new...-kill-24656837



 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 


Pure propaganda bullshit.

----------

Esdraelon (08-01-2021),Foghorn (08-01-2021),Lone Gunman (08-01-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-01-2021),Quark (08-01-2021),Rebel Yell (08-01-2021)

----------


## Neo

Joe Biden must think something is wrong when he starts to give $100 to every American who  gets vaccinated eh?

----------

Quark (08-01-2021)

----------


## Frankenvoter

Oh nosers!! I'm skeered, we're all gonna be dead by morning

----------

donttread (08-01-2021),El Guapo (08-02-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-01-2021),Quark (08-01-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

If we're going full on panic porn . . .

The Wuhan virus wasn't designed to mutate, the scientists were careful about that.  It's the graphene oxide in the vaccines that make it mutate.


 :Stirthepot:

----------

donttread (08-01-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-01-2021),Quark (08-01-2021)

----------


## Authentic

People will DIE!!!

----------


## Neo

If Our Moderating staff go down with this new hypothetical killer virus who is going to chosen to step up and moderate? 
We should make a list of eligible vaccinated members straight away…I can’t even think about who would replace Trinnity.

----------


## donttread

> It is a "realistic possibility" that a new Covid variant could emerge which could kill more than a third of the people it infects.
>  Documents published by the Scientific Advisory Group for Emergencies (SAGE) today have said that future strains of the novel coronavirus could be as deadly as MERS. 
> In such a scenario, the virus could kill 35% of those it infects.
> The panel, which advises the government on its pandemic response, warned that such mutations are most likely to occur when the virus is widely spread - as it is currently in the UK.
> They also noted that the virus may mutate in such a way that allows it to evade current vaccines, although this is unlikely.
> The emergence of such strains could lead to a return to tighter restrictions and lockdowns, while delivering another huge economic blow to the country.
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-new...-kill-24656837



So the group is obviously paid based upon how much fear they can generate? At a certain point you do all you can and what happens happens. I do not know when I will die but until then I plan to live.

----------

Authentic (08-01-2021),Big Dummy (08-01-2021),Kodiak (08-01-2021),Quark (08-01-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

Crackpots!




> Documents published by the *Scientific Advisory Group for Emergencies* (SAGE) today have said that future strains of the novel coronavirus could be as deadly as MERS. In such a scenario, the virus could kill 35% of those it infects.
> 
> The panel, which advises the government on its pandemic response, warned that such mutations are most likely to occur when the virus is widely spread


Variants are weaker than the original. This is fear-mongering from witch doctors. Not Science or Medicine. @Neo, who exactly are these morons? Why is your govt so shitty (ours is no better...)?

----------

Quark (08-01-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> Joe Biden must think something is wrong when he starts to give $100 to every American who  gets vaccinated eh?


Biden is incapable of thinking.

----------

Quark (08-01-2021)

----------


## Authentic

We are in an "emergency".

Mayday! Mayday!

----------

Foghorn (08-01-2021)

----------


## Authentic

Teenage mutant ninja delta variants.

----------


## Trinnity

gov.uk/government 

^ There is the list of ELITIST EGGHEADS who are fucking you in the ass, British Subjects.

----------

Foghorn (08-01-2021),Quark (08-01-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> Joe Biden must think something is wrong when he starts to give $100 to every American who  gets vaccinated eh?



Joe is running his mouth again. He wants the local governments to come up with the money.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-01-2021),Quark (08-01-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy

1 in 3 is the goal, not the science.

----------

El Guapo (08-02-2021),Foghorn (08-01-2021),Lone Gunman (08-01-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-01-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

This is Sage talking, every single prediction they have made since the pandemic started HAS BEEN WRONG!!  You cant believe a word they say.

What's more, SAGE are a bunch of Marxist globalist academics, and funnily enough one newspaper just did an exposé on them

Left-wing bias of scientists on Independent Sage urging for harsher Covid rules
_

TOBY YOUNG, of the Free Speech Union, said our revelations should lead to the team of boffins facing scrutiny under the Trade Descriptions Act for claiming to be independent.  He blasted: “There’s nothing independent about Independent Sage.“It is a bunch of political activists pumping out anti-Boris propaganda. Independent Sage should be prosecuted under the Trade Descriptions Act.

“It’s as if a group of fanatical animal rights activists had set up a group called Independent RSPCA and persuaded newspapers and broadcasters to take them seriously while they demand five-year jail sentences for anyone caught eating meat.“They don’t think we should come out of lockdown until the virus has been eradicated, which, of course, will never happen.

“They don’t care about the economic impact because they think people will blame Boris and vote Labour at the next election.“They are passionate believers in the power of the state. Their solution to any crisis is massive state intervention and to hell with the cost.

“Boris has done almost everything he has been told by his scientific advisers – closing schools, making us wear masks and placing the UK in lockdown for the best part of a year and a half.“Yet as far as these loons are concerned, he’s a far-right libertarian putting profits before people.“Anything short of literally walling people up in their homes – which is what the Chinese Communist Party did – is regarded by them as criminally irresponsible.”



_Heres a detailed list:*Chair: Sir David King*
* 
Disastrously advised Blair and Brown to promote diesel carsLost his job  as the Government’s Special Representative for Climate Change under  Boris as Foreign secretary. Subsequently emerged as a leading critic of  BorisPromoted the conspiracy theory that Boris and Brexit are ‘alt right’Complained that the Conservative Government didn’t put him on the media enough with regards to climate change, telling the Guardian  “It was absurd. Here was Britain doing more than almost the rest of the  world put together on this issue and I’m kept off the public airwaves”Pushed for a second EU referendum
Professor Susan Michie

Member of the British Communist Party of 40 yearsDonated £14,000 to the Labour Party under CorbynWife of former Corbyn SpAd Andrew MurrayMother of Labour’s Head of Complaints Laura Murray
Dr Zubaida Haque

Claimed Labour antisemitism stories were ‘weaponised religion’ being stoked by “Steve Bannon politics“Called the government a “far-right Conservative govt.”Defended Shamima Begum’s citizenshipFabian Society writer
Professor Elias Mossialos

Greek MP for the Panhellenic Socialist Movement (PASOK) (2009-2012)Former State Minister and Government Spokesman in George Papandreou’s cabinetAuthored “Leaving the EU poses ‘critical threat’ to NHS” paperFormer head of EKON, Rigas Feraios, the Greek Communist Youth
Professor Gabriel Scally

Labour activistDonated thousands to LabourLabour policy advisermember of Labour policy forum
Professor Christina Pagel

Anti-Brexit campaignerLabour activist and Labour List writer
Professor Allyson Pollock

Author of a conspiracy book “NHS plc: The Privatisation of Our Health Care”President of the Socialist Health AssociationSenior trade unionistCampaigned for a ban on tackling in school rugby matchesMultiple attacks on Tories on social mediaClaimed Brexit “will axe the right to health”Vocal Corbyn supporter, called Blairite MPs “bullying”, “backstabbing” and “undemocratic”Wants to nationalise old people’s homes
Professor Martin McKee

Anti-Brexit activistBoard member of ‘Scientists for EU’‘Core team member’ Healthier IN the EUCalled EU referendum ‘criminal’Questioned if Corbyn was really a negative for the Labour Party
Professor Anthony Costello

Attended Labour Party ConferenceContinual Labour Party campaigning and activism on lineClaimed “Labour is better for the economy than the Conservatives”Claimed “Tories have brought division and rancour.” Claimed “no one should vote for this heartless, uncaring Tory government”Promoted discredited No Deal disaster capitalism conspiracy theoryClaimed a general election would destroy the Conservative Party
*

----------

Quark (08-01-2021),Rutabaga (08-02-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Joe is running his mouth again. He wants the local governments to come up with the money.

----------


## Big Wheeler

> Joe Biden must think something is wrong when he starts to give $100 to every American who  gets vaccinated eh?


Much better to be an American then.Our government is bribing teenagers to get vaccinated with a free pizza or a taxi ride!Where to I don't know.

----------

Quark (08-01-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Much better to be an American then.Our government is bribing teenagers to get vaccinated with a free pizza or a taxi ride!Where to I don't know.


Ultimately the unvaccinated will be stepped on and encouraged with a stick, Joe Biden is first offering the carrot.

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Ultimately the unvaccinated will be stepped on and encouraged with a stick, Joe Biden is first offering the carrot.



we have sticks, too.

fuck that nattering moron and his owners.

----------

Big Dummy (08-01-2021),Quark (08-01-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Joe Biden must think something is wrong when he starts to give $100 to every American who  gets vaccinated eh?


Part of the plan to kill off as many Americans as possible. I saw yesterday a so-called conspiracy that says in a decade or two the population of USA will be down from the 330,000,000+ to 69,000,000 people. In light of the "new" Communist Social Credit Score System that seems quite possible. There some that say the deaths from the jab will start in about 3 to 5 years. Some anecdotal evidence I've seen or heard makes that sound plausible too.  Some of you may get to see that first hand and up close and personal.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-01-2021)

----------


## Quark

> If we're going full on panic porn . . .
> 
> The Wuhan virus wasn't designed to mutate, the scientists were careful about that.  It's the graphene oxide in the vaccines that make it mutate.


That would not surprise me one bit. When government works this hard to push a jab even including paying people to take the jab I smell rotten fish somewhere.

----------

memesofine (08-02-2021)

----------


## Neo

Sad fact tho, unvaccinated people are still dying from Covid 19… just saying

----------


## Quark

> Ultimately the unvaccinated will be stepped on and encouraged with a stick, Joe Biden is first offering the carrot.


We rebelled against King George III and we will rebel against King Joseph. This is America and we don't like being ruled by kings.

----------

Authentic (08-01-2021),Lone Gunman (08-01-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Sad fact tho, unvaccinated people are still dying from Covid 19… just saying


Not many and even if vaccinated they can still die. The jab is not armor.

----------

Kodiak (08-01-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

Put these on when watching the news, makes it scarier.



paper-3d-glasses-free-vector-800x566.jpg

----------

nonsqtr (08-02-2021)

----------


## Old Tex

*New Covid variant could kill up to one in three people, government advisors warn*


Wow. Thinking about how many things that I know of that the government has been right on, I like the odds.

But I will say that if they say that to urge people to get covid shots it doesn't appear that the shots stop this variant.

----------


## Dan40

I'll wait to drown when Florida is covered by the "rising" oceans.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-01-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Joe Biden must think something is wrong when he starts to give $100 to every American who  gets vaccinated eh?


joe biden thinks? :Thinking: 


now THERES a question...

----------

Foghorn (08-02-2021),Lone Gunman (08-01-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> joe biden thinks?
> 
> 
> now THERES a question...


Biden thinks is an oxymoron.

----------

Authentic (08-01-2021),Rutabaga (08-02-2021)

----------


## memesofine

omg, I'm sorry, but all the op post about is this damn virus and what the GUBERMENT SAYS. please make it stop. :Lame:

----------

nonsqtr (08-02-2021)

----------


## memesofine

> Joe Biden must think something is wrong when he starts to give $100 to every American who  gets vaccinated eh?


when has that man had a sane thought? do you watch him ever. he eats his leftovers off his chin. sheeeesh

----------


## memesofine

> Sad fact tho, unvaccinated people are still dying from Covid 19 just saying


come on man. get a grip. 
How Many Americans Die From Flu Every Year? - WorldAtlas
https://www.worldatlas.com/how-many-americans-die-from-flu-every-year.html
In 2018-2019 between 26,000 and 53,000 people died from the flu in the US alone. People die from the flu in various ways. Some people develop severe breathing problems, and cannot get enough oxygen to their organs, in the same way that people die from COVID-19. When this happens, their body shuts down.

you could die from a lightening strike tomorrow. slim but could happen. so let us LIVE OUR LIVES WITH OUT ALL THIS FEAR PORN.

----------

Rutabaga (08-02-2021)

----------


## Authentic

COVID-19 is the flu. That explains why their was no 2020 flu season.

----------

Rutabaga (08-02-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

I still have not seen the first "corona virus" as claimed under 2 years ago.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> we have sticks, too.
> 
> fuck that nattering moron and his owners.






Shop smart, shop Smart!

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Part of the plan to kill off as many Americans as possible. I saw yesterday a so-called conspiracy that says in a decade or two the population of USA will be down from the 330,000,000+ to 69,000,000 people. In light of the "new" Communist Social Credit Score System that seems quite possible. There some that say the deaths from the jab will start in about 3 to 5 years. Some anecdotal evidence I've seen or heard makes that sound plausible too.  Some of you may get to see that first hand and up close and personal.



no sources no evidence, the usual make-it-up-as-we-go-along bollox fake new,.

----------


## nonsqtr

> We rebelled against King George III and we will rebel against King Joseph. This is America and we don't like being ruled by kings.


Especially stupid and ignorant kings.

----------


## nonsqtr

> I'll wait to drown when Florida is covered by the "rising" oceans.


You could vacation in Guam... just sayin...

----------

BooBoo (08-02-2021),Rutabaga (08-02-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

> no sources no evidence, the usual make-it-up-as-we-go-along bollox fake new,.


Same shit that comes out of the government on a daily basis

----------


## Neo

> come on man. get a grip. 
> How Many Americans Die From Flu Every Year? - WorldAtlas
> https://www.worldatlas.com/how-many-americans-die-from-flu-every-year.html
> In 2018-2019 between 26,000 and 53,000 people died from the flu in the US alone. People die from the flu in various ways. Some people develop severe breathing problems, and cannot get enough oxygen to their organs, in the same way that people die from COVID-19. When this happens, their body shuts down.
> 
> you could die from a lightening strike tomorrow. slim but could happen. so let us LIVE OUR LIVES WITH OUT ALL THIS FEAR PORN.


There is big discrepancy in the figures you quoted for the flu and Covid 19
Currently the deaths attributed to Covid 19 alone stand at 609,000 
https://www.statista.com/statistics/...-us-americans/

----------


## Neo

> We rebelled against King George III and we will rebel against King Joseph. This is America and we don't like being ruled by kings.


If it wasnt for the French we would have flattened you!  :Smile:

----------


## memesofine

> There is big discrepancy in the figures you quoted for the flu and Covid 19
> Currently the deaths attributed to Covid 19 alone stand at 609,000 
> https://www.statista.com/statistics/...-us-americans/


So what? we all die eventually. the Guberment is not our God and they can't prevent these deaths anymore than some gene in a bottle could. man think for yourself. live your life without all this fear porn you shovel us.

I'm beginning to wonder if you are getting paid to shovel all this Guberment says crap all over us, it seem almost daily. knock it off you aren't changing any minds. K thanks

----------

BooBoo (08-02-2021)

----------


## memesofine

Attachment 61775



Attachment 61776

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Attachment 61775
> Attachment 61775
>  
> Attachment 61776  
> Attachment 61776


"Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Shop smart, shop Smart!


Video unavailable
This video is not available

----------


## Rutabaga

> You could vacation in Guam... just sayin...


yea, but you gotta stay away from the tippy end...

----------

BooBoo (08-02-2021),Foghorn (08-02-2021),Oceander (08-02-2021),Physics Hunter (08-03-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> yea, but you gotta stay away from the tippy end...


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Rutabaga (08-03-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> You could vacation in Guam... just sayin...


Guam is going to tip over and sink.  A GOVT REP. said so..........

----------

Rutabaga (08-03-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> If it wasn’t for the French we would have flattened you!


If it wasn't for the French, we would have never revolted in the first place. 

They nearly bankrupted the UK in the Seven Year's War and stuck us colonials with the bill.

Forget 1620 and 1776. I want to see a 1763 Project.

----------

BooBoo (08-02-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> Scientific Advisory Group for Emergencies (SAGE)

----------

BooBoo (08-02-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> .........than some gene in a bottle could.......



The common way to spell it is 'genie', except even that's wrong, the correct spelling is ' djinni '

unless you really did mean 'gene' as in DNA......

plausible deniability awaits......

----------


## Authentic

Do they think that this is sage advice?

----------


## Oceander

> Do they think that this is sage advice?


Well, it's certainly not parsley, rosemary, or thyme!

----------

Authentic (08-02-2021),BooBoo (08-02-2021),Rutabaga (08-03-2021)

----------


## Big Wheeler

> Well, it's certainly not parsley, rosemary, or thyme!


And they definitely need stuffing!

----------

Authentic (08-02-2021),BooBoo (08-02-2021),Oceander (08-02-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Video unavailable
> This video is not available


Good here!

Boomstick from Army of Darkness movie.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Do they think that this is sage advice?



sage does...

----------


## memesofine

> "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


I'm not understanding?

----------


## memesofine

> The common way to spell it is 'genie', except even that's wrong, the correct spelling is ' djinni '
> 
> unless you really did mean 'gene' as in DNA......
> 
> plausible deniability awaits......


whatever, I didn't know we had a spelling police on here. I'm sure it was so hard for others to figure it out. sheeesh

or you're just a meanie and a horse's backside. now break that one down for all of us.  :Angry20:

----------


## Swedgin

It could also infect fewer people.

It could also infect more people.

It could also be less fatal.

It could also be more fatal.

Just like every other virus that evolves over time.




(Good reason humanity shouldn't be giving these vectors "gain of function...")

But what would I know, eh?  I'm not Dr. Fauci, the CDC, WHO or Chinese.....

----------

Rutabaga (08-03-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

> It could also infect fewer people.
> 
> It could also infect more people.
> 
> It could also be less fatal.
> 
> It could also be more fatal.
> 
> Just like every other virus that evolves over time.
> ...





speculation is just guessing...progs cannot differentiate between fact and opinion, speculation and fact...

to them its all the same...just like how they use "anonymous sources" as though that is a credible source...its not.

its nonsense,,,all of it...

----------


## Oceander

> whatever, I didn't know we had a spelling police on here. I'm sure it was so hard for others to figure it out. sheeesh
> 
> or you're just a meanie and a horse's backside. now break that one down for all of us.

----------

Big Wheeler (08-03-2021),memesofine (08-04-2021)

----------


## Neo

> 


Americans can’t even spell arse.

----------

Oceander (08-04-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

[QUOTE=Neo;2822127]Americans can’t even spell arse.[/QUOTQSSC1yCSZtBEQKxEQEREBERA//2Q==[/IMG]

----------


## Rutabaga



----------


## Rutabaga

squiggly lines...

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (08-04-2021),memesofine (08-04-2021),Rutabaga (08-03-2021),ruthless terrier (08-04-2021)

----------


## Brat

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

It's amazing.  A lot of people don't know what a Doctor is.

A Doctor, is a person who PRACTICES medicine, and then charges, like they know what they are doing.

----------

Authentic (08-04-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> whatever, I didn't know we had a spelling police on here. I'm sure it was so hard for others to figure it out. sheeesh
> 
> or you're just a meanie and a horse's backside. now break that one down for all of us.


And over his head it went and PLOP against the wall.

I understand now why American sitcoms are so notably bereft of satire.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> If Our Moderating staff go down with this new hypothetical killer virus who is going to chosen to step up and moderate? 
> We should make a list of eligible vaccinated members straight awayI cant even think about who would replace Trinnity.


I cant, her underwear is too small for me.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Part of the plan to kill off as many Americans as possible. I saw yesterday a so-called conspiracy that says in a decade or two the population of USA will be down from the 330,000,000+ to 69,000,000 people. In light of the "new" Communist Social Credit Score System that seems quite possible. There some that say the deaths from the jab will start in about 3 to 5 years. Some anecdotal evidence I've seen or heard makes that sound plausible too.  Some of you may get to see that first hand and up close and personal.


Utter bollox. 

Why don't you people ever do even the slightest fact checking. Go and get your calculator and you'll see how absurd that statement is.

330 - 69 = 264 divided by 10 = 26 million

So don't you think if 26 million Americans drop dead each year, over and above the normal death rate, and not taking into account normal births deaths, emigrants and immigrants, people might notice, and say something? In an average year, roughly 3 million people die and are born in the USA. Ten times that is going to be pretty noticeable.


There was another thread on here about how Americans are bad at spotting fake news, heres a perfect example. Its utter tosh!


You are one of these sad souls who confidently predict the end of the world and then stand around disappointedly wondering why they're still here.

----------


## memesofine

> And over his head it went and PLOP against the wall.
> 
> I understand now why American sitcoms are so notably bereft of satire.


well you shouldn't be a comedian because funny you are not. 
9e88f4d2a1bb2f5adc03cff09715a12b0d77bee083bf1059a93990f9c5df4cf2.gif

----------

Brat (08-04-2021)

----------


## memesofine

> Utter bollox. 
> 
> Why don't you people ever do even the slightest fact checking. Go and get your calculator and you'll see how absurd that statement is.
> 
> 330 - 69 = 264 divided by 10 = 26 million
> 
> So don't you think if 26 million Americans drop dead each year, over and above the normal death rate, and not taking into account normal births deaths, emigrants and immigrants, people might notice, and say something? In an average year, roughly 3 million people die and are born in the USA. Ten times that is going to be pretty noticeable.
> 
> 
> ...


And you're one of these arrogant people who has a crystal ball and knows everything and everyone else is wrong. So you don't have any room to put others down. but you are zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Neo

> I cant, her underwear is too small for me.


She might not wear underwear?

----------


## Neo

> I understand now why American sitcoms are so notably bereft of satire.


At the oscars we see year in year out our British talent clean up the top awards in all categories.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## patrickt

A corrupt, senile pervert could be President of the United States.

The confirmed cases, inflated, of death in the U.S. from COVID was 1.75%. Now, some dingbat is saying the new variant could kill 33% of the population and there are actually people who buy this. No matter how much some lie the faithful still believe.

----------

Oceander (08-04-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> You are one of these sad souls who confidently predict the end of the world and then stand around disappointedly wondering why they're still here.


What's this? Expat that you may be, you are from a place where _Leicester City_ won the League!

----------


## Neo

> What's this? Expat that you may be, you are from a place where _Leicester City_ won the League!


Actually he is from Lincolnshire.  Lincoln city hasn’t won bugger all to my knowledge?  :Thinking:

----------

Authentic (08-04-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> Actually he is from Lincolnshire.  Lincoln city hasn’t won bugger all to my knowledge?


Dere's a bugger league?

----------


## Authentic

> Dere's a bugger league?


Yep. 

GFSN National League - Wikipedia

----------

Neo (08-04-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> Yep. 
> 
> GFSN National League - Wikipedia


☺☺☺☺

----------


## UKSmartypants

> And you're one of these arrogant people who has a crystal ball and knows everything and everyone else is wrong.


I dont have a crystal ball
I did warn you why i picked this name.........its called Nominative Determinism
And i know im right about the vaccine, I've done the fact checking and due diligence. I take care not to be wrong.

----------

Neo (08-04-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Actually he is from Lincolnshire.  Lincoln city hasn’t won bugger all to my knowledge?


well the football team is pants, thats why i was never interested in football.

But we did give birth to Charles Boole, who devised Boolean Algebra, on which all computer hardware logic is based.

----------

Authentic (08-04-2021)

----------

